# Fran Drescher Bikini in Hawaii 17.12.09 8x



## sharky 12 (18 Dez. 2009)

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2009)

Das ist ja Cellulitis, bah 
:thx: dir für die Pics


----------



## Hubbe (18 Dez. 2009)

Fran ist alt geworden.Hubbe


----------



## neman64 (18 Dez. 2009)

Hubbe schrieb:


> Fran ist alt geworden.Hubbe



Und mit dem Alter kommt die Celiluite.

Aber Trotzdem :thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## Tokko (18 Dez. 2009)

für die Pics.


----------



## sixkiller666 (19 Dez. 2009)

danke für fran


----------



## Soloro (19 Dez. 2009)

:crazy: Mit 52 ist der Lack wohl ab...

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## floyd (19 Dez. 2009)

Man altert eben in Würde, nicht wie manche Promis die ne Dauerkarte beim Chirurgen haben.(siehe Cher die muss extra entsorgt werden)


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (19 Dez. 2009)

Oh, ist mir schlecht. Muß mir gleich das Essen noch mals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Die gehört auch zu der Sorte Frau die immennoch meinen sie wären unwiederstehlich.


----------



## xxsurfer (19 Dez. 2009)

*Oha*...diese Bilder sind aber ziemlich unvorteilhaft !


----------



## iggypop (20 Dez. 2009)

pfui


----------



## Q (21 Dez. 2009)

Beeindruckend  die Bilder! :thx:


----------



## jean58 (21 Dez. 2009)

das ist aber nicht fein, miss fine


----------



## FAXE001de (21 Dez. 2009)

Sieht doch FEIN aus für ihr Alter!


----------



## eol (21 Dez. 2009)

Nice one


----------



## Infektrippe (22 Dez. 2009)

Da hat Miss Fine sich aber verändert


----------



## aldo (27 Dez. 2009)

gott,ist mir schlecht


----------



## mikkka007 (28 Feb. 2010)

_*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*_​der  anblick_ dieser schenkel_ kommt jetzt wirklich völlig unerwartet, er entbehrt jedoch nicht eines gewissen reizes; *was für keulen !!!* - man sollte meinen, eine _notschl achtung_ wäre in diesem fall nicht nur eine notlösung.ich bitte meine direkte und freie ausdrucksweise zu entschuldigen, das ist ein freies land. alltäglich kommt mir von diesen oder jenen (ich will jetzt keine nammen nennen!) _ähnliches_ zu ohren oder *schlimmeres*!
############:devil:#############
zurück zum thema: die bilder sind sehr geil und ich bedanke mich dafür.
************:WOW:*************​


----------



## Jadedrache (13 Juni 2010)

wer soll das sein?die nanny?na ich weis nicht...


----------



## TTranslator (11 Juni 2014)

Ach schade,
in die Nanny war sie eine echt heiße Kinderfrau, aber das Alter fordert wohl von allen Tribut.

Leider von einigen mehr als von anderen


----------



## blinky1 (11 Juni 2014)

sieht doch noch gut aus!


----------

